# Rescinding on an HICV Orange Lake Country Club Timeshare???



## knowledgeiskey18

All,

I can't tell you how blessed I am to have found this site. My wife and I just left Holiday Inn's Smoky Mountain Resort where we got a 4 day 3 night stay in there resort after paying $249. Friday 3/9/18, we went to the "2 hour" presentation that turned into 7 HOURS!!! We both went in with the intentions to not buy anything, get our $200 refund and $100 rebate certificate,and leave...BUT after they presented and sold the luxury, vacations once a year and savings, ability to pass down to your kids, etc....we fell into the trap and bought the timeshare. As soon as we left the office, we both felt like we made a TERRIBLE mistake but didn't know how we could get out. We were about to just suck it up and deal with it, but something inside of us told us to keep researching.

Quickly that night, we read through all of our legal documents searching for a way out (which they gave us as a CD-ROM) and found the section where you would not be penalized or obligated to the purchase agreement if you rescind within the rescission period (our was 10 days). We immediately typed up the rescission letter that night, signed it, and sent it in the mail along with a copy of the purchase agreement, and all of the materials (member book, handouts, and legal documents). 

We sent everything back in a flat book to hold all the material (the Rescission letter on top, followed by a copy of the purchase agreement to verify the contract number, followed by all the material we received) through certified mail. It's expected to arrive on Monday 3/12. In the letter, we requested a full refund and that our intent is to to cancel the contract. 

Is this all we needed to do?


----------



## Karen G

Yes, you've done all that is required within the rescission time period.   Welcome to TUG!  Now, relax and wait for your refund.


----------



## knowledgeiskey18

I've been tryin to relax but can't find that button until I know this is fully cancelled. I will certainly keep everyone updated on when I get my certified mail receipt back and receive the full refund.

Thanks Karen G.


----------



## Passepartout

It can take up to 45 days to see the refund-(assuming you gave it to them on a credit card) depending on where it hits the billing cycle. Worse, they are under no obligation to inform you of the progress or even acknowledge the receipt. It's pressure we wish would be remedied, but it is what it is. Take solace in the knowledge that it's the LAW that they process your rescission. Not some courtesy they can choose to extend to you or not. TS outfits have been fined millions and principals jailed for not complying.

Welcome to TUG. We'e on your side. Glad you found us. So... how much is the knowledge saving you from spending?  We keep a running tally. We've saved folks over $7 million so far. 

Jim


----------



## knowledgeiskey18

We purchased 166k annual for  $27,000  with an added bonus of 166k which we wouldn't have received until October.  We only put 10% down.

Good news is the certified mail was sent and delivered today. I'm just confused about how I sent it. (I sent in a package box that included the members book, legal documents CD, copies of my contracts that I signed, and the rescinding letter on top) I hope they don't get confused and play dumb thinking the signed contract is still in place. Rescinding letter should outweigh everything else, right????

 The other news is we emailed the rescind letter to the quality assurance and the both the salesperson/QA called us in less than 5 mins. We answered to hear what they had to say, and to asked them why they never mentioned the option of rescinding. They stated, they never mentioned it because we never "directly" asked that question, so they never bothered to tell us. But we DID ask the question, but they cleverly followed our question up with a question asking "what benefits don't you see out of this plan?" So they would spend time trying to defend their position.

I can't wait til this is over with. Hope I did everything right.


----------



## Karen G

knowledgeiskey18 said:


> Rescinding letter should outweigh everything else, right????


Yes!


----------



## TUGBrian

Congrats on finding us in time!

we are up over 9.2 million dollars in savings for owners who rescinded!


----------



## Talent312

knowledgeiskey18 said:


> The other news is we emailed the rescind letter to the quality assurance and the both the salesperson/QA called us in less than 5 mins.



While you did no harm, emailing or conversing with the sales-weasel serve no purpose; except maybe to (a) rub his nose in it (perhaps deservedly), or (2) give him a change to salvage the deal. We usually advise folks not to take their calls. Ultimately, it wastes your time and his - _and it should_. 

.


----------



## knowledgeiskey18

Want to let everyone know, I just checked my bank account and....WE RECEIVED OUR FULL REFUND OF $2,928 SAVING US FROM A 10 YR TIMESHARE LOAN OF 27K!!!!!! The whole rescission process took a week for us. We signed the dumb papers on Friday, sent the Rescission letter on Saturday, the developer received the letter on Monday, and now we got the Refund the following Friday (TODAY). Thanks TUG for existing and helping families like mine. I was getting a little antsy so I actually sent a 2nd rescission notice in the mail yesterday cause I hadn't received my Return Receipt yet, but they will just get further confirmation that I don't want the timeshare. 

Thanks again! Lesson learned!


----------



## dsst04

I find all this information very helpful as I'm in day 2 of my 10 day period and need to send a letter.  You talk about a CD but I didn't get a CD, just copies and a web site for legal documents that doesn't work.  I have created a letter but I'm worried there is information that suppose to be followed or they can refuse my rescinded letter because of some loop hole.  This is IHG Orange Lake Club in Kissimmee, Florida.  Can anyone offer advise.


----------



## knowledgeiskey18

There is no loopholes. Just send a rescind letter to Orange Lake Country Club, Inc. 8505 W. Irlo Bronson Memorial Hwy, Kissimmee, FL 34747 saying that you are exercising your legal right to rescind on the contract# XXX that was purchased on XXX date from XXX.   Make sure that you print your names, date and sign it. Every person who signed the purchasing contract will need to sign the rescind letter.

That's all you need. Get the mail certified and I would prefer a return receipt get sent back to you as well. HICV sent me a certified cancellation letter in the mail showing my full refund.


----------



## dsst04

Thank You.  I'll send it out tomorrow and let you know how we make out.  We are very nervous!


----------



## Berserk Flipmoon

We just went through this too.  I NEVER thought I could be talked into signing on the line for a timeshare!  The salesman was SO good.  He played to the fact that we use hotels a lot for our kid's hockey tournaments and made it seem like we'd be able to make those weekends a lot cheaper (if not "free" with our points) AS WELL AS be able to take a week vacation yearly for less than we do now.  Upon further research, that all seemed very unlikely.  

Thankfully we found multiple sites, including this one, to help us rescind.  I found where it said we could in the contract although it was never mentioned, even when we signed the sheet with the rescind information on it.  The form we signed was described to us as a list of documents we would get, and our brains were so over filled with other information that we couldn't really process everything any more.  

We finally figured it all out between visits to Universal and Disney World with the kids and wrote a rescission letter on my phone.  We printed it at one of the Disney hotel's business centers (we had left Orange Lake by now), signed it, made a copy, and were able to find a post office to send it certified mail by the 5th day after signing.  I've checked that we did everything we needed to, included everything we needed to, have the contract number correct, have their address correct, our address correct etc. etc. about 15,000 times because I too am nervous that we will get tripped up by some little detail.  We still have a few days left before our rescind time period runs out and I can't help but feel like I should talk to an attorney to be sure we'll get out of this!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

3 rescissions in one thread!

so very thankful all of you found TUG in time to save a staggering amount of money!


----------



## Karen G

Berserk Flipmoon said:


> We still have a few days left before our rescind time period runs out and I can't help but feel like I should talk to an attorney to be sure we'll get out of this!!!


No need for an attorney--you did everything right. Glad you found out the procedure to rescind in time.


----------



## Passepartout

Berserk Flipmoon said:


> We finally figured it all out between visits to Universal and Disney World with the kids and wrote a rescission letter on my phone.  We printed it at one of the Disney hotel's business centers (we had left Orange Lake by now), signed it, made a copy, and were able to find a post office to send it certified mail by the 5th day after signing.  I've checked that we did everything we needed to, included everything we needed to, have the contract number correct, have their address correct, our address correct etc. etc. about 15,000 times because I too am nervous that we will get tripped up by some little detail.  We still have a few days left before our rescind time period runs out and I can't help but feel like I should talk to an attorney to be sure we'll get out of this!!!


It sounds like you have all the 'I's dotted and the 'T's crossed. You'll be fine. I predict that the rescission will go through just fine. It's the LAW! Nobody is doing you a favor by processing your rescission. it's your RIGHT. They will not mess with it. Unfortunately, they are under no obligation to notify you in any way of the progress or even if they received the letter. Which is why we always suggest sending it Certified w/return receipt, so that you know it was received- even though your responsibility ends when you drop it in the mailbox.

You will probably sweat a little until that refund hits your credit card, but it will come. It can take as much as 45 days depending on your billing cycle. We recommend you not answering any unknown or unfamiliar phone calls until after the rescission period ends. it wouldn't be unknown for a salesweasel to call and try to change your mind with cheaper deals, 'teasers', free vacations. 

Glad you found us, and Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## LannyPC

Passepartout said:


> ...it wouldn't be unknown for a salesweasel to call and try to change your mind with cheaper deals, 'teasers', free vacations.




...or empty, idle, false threats such as "You will face serious legal and/or financial consequences if you rescind because you signed..."


----------



## theo

Berserk Flipmoon said:


> ...I can't help but feel like I should talk to an attorney to be sure we'll get out of this!!!



State law (*not* developer benevolence) provides you with the right of contract rescission. If you have submitted a proper and timely rescission to the correct address, there is frankly nothing more that any attorney can or would be able to do for you that you haven't already done for yourself --- except to bill you.


----------



## carl2591

glad to hear this is now resolved for you..  One thing to remember about, especially timeshare sales people, is then there mouth is moving they are most likely telling a lie or what you want to hear to make the sale. 

SO now you have seen the seedy side of timeshare stick around, read, learn and then find something to buy or better yet check the rental forum https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/timeshare-rentals-offered.45/  and find a great last min deal there.. 

You will find a LOT of florida stuff all times of the year by and large.. I check the rentals every couple week just to see what is going on where and florida show up a lot,,lot..  but if you are east coast and like Florida you can get some monster deal with the 45 day limit. 

CONGRATS on listening to your gut and finding the family. timeshare family that is.. 

been here my self since "97 still learning


----------



## nickdesai1983

We purchased 45k point for $11,500 at Orange Lake Resort, FL on 05/29/2018. We realized this is not for us and would like to cancel contract. Please help and advise!!!


----------



## carl2591

nickdesai1983 said:


> We purchased 45k point for $11,500 at Orange Lake Resort, FL on 05/29/2018. We realized this is not for us and would like to cancel contract. Please help and advise!!!


 
So you made it this far on a thread you might need to reread this for more info.  you send letter to company via certified mail. to find address you might need to be a detective and look behind the cover in a secret pocket it seems..


----------



## theo

nickdesai1983 said:


> We purchased 45k point for $11,500 at Orange Lake Resort, FL on 05/29/2018. We realized this is not for us and would like to cancel contract. Please help and advise!!!



You should (by law) have been provided with written notice of your rescission (cancellation) rights at the time of contract execution. Find those instructions and follow them precisely.

Under Florida law, you have 10 calendar days to rescind, but don't put it off. Get your rescission correspondence prepared, signed by all who signed the contract, and sent off by certified U.S. Mail (*not* by fax, email, FedEx, UPS or carrier pigeon) to the address indicated in your contract / rescission instructions ASAP. You do not need to provide any reason. You are exercising a right provided to you by law; just make it very clear that you are doing so.

P.S. The "secret pocket" referenced in the post above is a sneaky practice employed by Westgate, but yours was not a Westgate purchase.


----------



## nickdesai1983

theo said:


> You should (by law) have been provided with written notice of your rescission (cancellation) rights at the time of contract execution. Find those instructions and follow them precisely.
> 
> Under Florida law, you have 10 calendar days to rescind, but don't put it off. Get your rescission correspondence prepared, signed by all who signed the contract, and sent off by certified U.S. Mail (*not* by fax, email, FedEx, UPS or carrier pigeon) to the address indicated in your contract / rescission instructions ASAP. You do not need to provide any reason. You are exercising a right provided to you by law; just make it very clear that you are doing so.
> 
> P.S. The "secret pocket" referenced in the post above is a sneaky practice employed by Westgate, but yours was not a Westgate purchase.



Thank you for info. Do you have sample draft letter i can use to cancel? Just wanna make sure I am doing correctly since you have more knowledge on this matter? Thank you again for all your help and suggestions.


----------



## Passepartout

nickdesai1983 said:


> Thank you for info. Do you have sample draft letter i can use to cancel? Just wanna make sure I am doing correctly since you have more knowledge on this matter? Thank you again for all your help and suggestions.


It needn't be anything fancy or legalese, just a simple:
I/We wish to exercise our right to rescind and cancel contract #___________ Dated 5/--/2018.
Signed ___________ Husband/ _______________ Wife

You should send a COPY of the signature page for ID purposes.
Send their promotional materials back by cheapest means and keep the receipt for doing it.
Send the letter USPS Certified w/return receipt (so you know it's delivered- for your peace of mind- What matters is the postmark) Or by whatever means is spelled out in your contract.
You don't have to specify any reason you're rescinding, in fact specifying is a very bad idea.

Glad you found TUG in time.

Jim


----------



## nickdesai1983

Passepartout said:


> It needn't be anything fancy or legalese, just a simple:
> I/We wish to exercise our right to rescind and cancel contract #___________ Dated 5/--/2018.
> Signed ___________ Husband/ _______________ Wife
> 
> You should send a COPY of the signature page for ID purposes.
> Send their promotional materials back by cheapest means and keep the receipt for doing it.
> Send the letter USPS Certified w/return receipt (so you know it's delivered- for your peace of mind- What matters is the postmark) Or by whatever means is spelled out in your contract.
> You don't have to specify any reason you're rescinding, in fact specifying is a very bad idea.
> 
> Glad you found TUG in time.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim. I will send the letter with paperwork documents (purchase agreement, loan docs etc..) they provided to us. 
I will let you know status of my cancellation. I hope all goes well. Thanks again.


----------



## theo

nickdesai1983 said:


> I will send the letter with paperwork documents (purchase agreement, loan docs etc..) they provided to us.
> I will let you know status of my cancellation. I hope all goes well. Thanks again.



Do not return any *originals* of contract documents --- send only *photocopies*.
A few relevant points to keep in mind:

1. It could (lawfully) take up to 45 days before you actually see the 100% refund of your deposit, although it likely will not take nearly that long.

2. You may get phone calls from desperate sales weasels looking to salvage the sale (and their commission). Do not answer any incoming calls from numbers you don't recognize. No good can come from further conversation with those people --- and any such verbal discussion of a contract which has already been executed is legally meaningless anyhow.

3. They *will* process your timely submitted rescission if / when sent to the correct address. They are not doing you any personal favors or granting you any kindnesses by doing so; they have no choice --- they *must comply with the law*. They need not keep you "updated" in any way at any time, but they nonetheless must cancel the contract (and the associated loan) and return 100% of any deposit money paid.


----------



## nickdesai1983

theo said:


> Do not return any *originals* of contract documents --- send only *photocopies*.
> A few relevant points to keep in mind:
> 
> 1. It could (lawfully) take up to 45 days before you actually see the 100% refund of your deposit, although it likely will not take nearly that long.
> 
> 2. You may get phone calls from desperate sales weasels looking to salvage the sale (and their commission). Do not answer any incoming calls from numbers you don't recognize. No good can come from further conversation with those people --- and any such verbal discussion of a contract which has already been executed is legally meaningless anyhow.
> 
> 3. They *will* process your timely submitted rescission if / when sent to the correct address. They are not doing you any personal favors or granting you any kindnesses by doing so; they have no choice --- they *must comply with the law*. They need not keep you "updated" in any way at any time, but they nonetheless must cancel the contract (and the associated loan) and return 100% of any deposit money paid.



I already sent letter with original contract documents. Hope this is not issue now. 
Documents provided by Orange Lake Country Club were photocopies of documents we signed with quality assurance office in the room.


----------



## Passepartout

nickdesai1983 said:


> I already sent letter with original contract documents. *Hope this is not issue now. *
> Documents provided by Orange Lake Country Club were photocopies of documents we signed with quality assurance office in the room.


So do we. Keep your fingers crossed that they can't tell you don't have copies. There is no requirement that they inform you of progress on your rescission. Just watch your credit card account for a refund.


----------



## theo

nickdesai1983 said:


> I already sent letter with original contract documents. Hope this is not issue now.
> Documents provided by Orange Lake Country Club were photocopies of documents we signed with quality assurance office in the room.



Hopefully, no harm and no foul. Retaining originals is just a recommended measure to ensure that those  originals of the contract don't get "doctored" later without your knowledge or consent (perhaps an overkill precaution or concern, truth to tell). Presumably you have at least retained copies of everything for yourself.


----------



## hkocno

We just got home with buyers remorse. Writing the rescind letter now (purchase date was 6/4). Seems clear enough other than 4 questions:
1. We don't have "original" anything - we only have photocopies of all contract documents. Is this normal? (they're even shrunk to fit 2 sheets on 1 page)
2. Is there a need to spell out whose attention the letter needs to go to? Within the agreement it says if you want to sell in the future to send letter "Attention Deeding Dept", but assuming if they don't list anything specific it shouldn't be required.
3. Reading the FL statute it states you can send written notice through mail or "telegraph" which I would assume means email. On BBB site they list a paralegal Joann Rivera as a principal contact at jrivera2@orangelake.com (she's actually who replied to several complaints and included that email). While I plan on printing and mailing the letter certified as recommended, is there any harm in also sending copy to her email address?
4. I don't see anywhere that the materials need to be returned - is this required? 
- just a comment: Glad to find this site! Validates what we already had figured out.
Thanks!


----------



## theo

hkocno said:


> 1. We don't have "original" anything - we only have photocopies of all contract documents. Is this normal?



Not common, but if you  have copies of the originals, it doesn't really matter.
Just be certain to retain photocopies of anything and everything you have.



> 2. Is there a need to spell out whose attention the letter needs to go to?



No. Just send the letter to the specific address provided in the rescission (cancellation) instructions provided to you at the time of contract execution (as is *required* *by law*).



> 3. While I plan on printing and mailing the letter certified as recommended, is there any harm in also sending copy to her email address?



Email is legally meaningless and pointless in a contract matter, so don't even bother. You would only be unnecessarily providing a "heads up" --- which *might* lead to unwelcome phone calls from desperate sales weasels who see their commission about to disappear.



> 4. I don't see anywhere that the materials need to be returned - is this required?



Westgate (lawfully) charges $150 if a rescinding buyer fails to return such materials, but I have not personally heard of any others (including Orange Lake) ever attempting to do so.
I would just send that junk back separately (and inexpensively) via media mail rate.


----------



## hkocno

Thank you! Sent certified yesterday so just watching the tracking progress.


----------



## Jndg1025

I recently (June 22,2018) purchased a timeshare with Orange Lake Resorts. I found the cancellation information in the purchase agreement and with that and information from this user group thread, I sent a cancellation of agreement letter on June 26. I received a refund in my down payment along with a letter stating from Deeds and Cancellation department stating that the refund represents my “original deposit”, and that they regret I’ve “decided not to become a member”. I’m worried because it refers to refund as a refund of deposit and doesn’t say the contract has been rescinded or the purchase agreement cancelled. 
 They are now calling and saying they need to speak to me in regards to my cancellation. They want to be sure the cancellation is processed smoothly and need to verify my zip code and yet I’ve received the “return receipt” as well as the letter from the Deeding and Cancellation department. 
How I can I know for sure the contract/purchase agreement has been cancelled? Do I need to take further action? 
Thank you!


----------



## moonstone

Jndg1025 said:


> I recently (June 22,2018) purchased a timeshare with Orange Lake Resorts. I found the cancellation information in the purchase agreement and with that and information from this user group thread, I sent a cancellation of agreement letter on June 26. I received a refund in my down payment along with a letter stating from Deeds and Cancellation department stating that the refund represents my “original deposit”, and that they regret I’ve “decided not to become a member”. I’m worried because it refers to refund as a refund of deposit and doesn’t say the contract has been rescinded or the purchase agreement cancelled.
> They are now calling and saying they need to speak to me in regards to my cancellation. They want to be sure the cancellation is processed smoothly and need to verify my zip code and yet I’ve received the “return receipt” as well as the letter from the Deeding and Cancellation department.
> How I can I know for sure the contract/purchase agreement has been cancelled? Do I need to take further action?
> Thank you!



I would think that if they have refunded your deposit then the purchase agreement has been cancelled since they no longer have a deposit for it. You may or may not get another letter stating the contract/purchase agreement has been cancelled.  They probably want to talk to you to try and change your mind, or offer you another package - a common practice!  Don't talk to them!  As you said they already have your zip code from your letter.


~Diane


----------



## dschroeter

I created an account just to thank this forum and to add another $20000 to the saved money pool! I have a similar story to others here: Florida residents, got a good deal on a 2 night stay at a suite, went in with the wife to say no, got bamboozled, signed the contract, did the research that evening, sent the rescind letter, got refunded. To their credit we were not hassled afterward and got the cancellation letter within a week. Thanks again!


----------



## shi34

Karen G said:


> Yes, you've done all that is required within the rescission time period.   Welcome to TUG!  Now, relax and wait for your refund.





nickdesai1983 said:


> Thanks Jim. I will send the letter with paperwork documents (purchase agreement, loan docs etc..) they provided to us.
> I will let you know status of my cancellation. I hope all goes well. Thanks again.


Hi Jim,
I am in a similar situation as well. I sent the rescission letter similar to the one above, but without a copy of the signature page. The resort is closeby, so i will try to stop by in person and give another written letter with a copy. I wish there was someone at the hotel address given that can confirm everything needed by procedure. Do you think it would be a good idea to ask for someone at the hotel? Or just send another mail with the letter and the copy of the signature page and promo materials. Hope to hear from you and thanks! Glad I found this resource.


----------



## moonstone

shi34 said:


> Hi Jim,
> I am in a similar situation as well. I sent the rescission letter similar to the one above, but without a copy of the signature page. The resort is closeby, so i will try to stop by in person and give another written letter with a copy. I wish there was someone at the hotel address given that can confirm everything needed by procedure. Do you think it would be a good idea to ask for someone at the hotel? Or just send another mail with the letter and the copy of the signature page and promo materials. Hope to hear from you and thanks! Glad I found this resource.



I don't think it is a wise idea to stop by the hotel/resort. That will just give them another chance to change your mind or sell you something else. If you look very carefully at all the paperwork (or view the CD) that was given to you, there should be specific instructions for rescinding including the address to send the letter to. The sales/presentation location is very often (almost always) not where the letter should go.  There have been cases of people handing/mailing their letters to the sales office which were then thrown out thereby causing the rescission period to be missed. 

If you are still within the rescind period it would be a good idea and cheap insurance to write another letter, include a copy of the signature page, and mail them to the proper location by a method that includes proof of delivery. You can include in the letter that the promotional materials will be returned separately then send them by the cheapest method to the same address.

Good luck!

~Diane


----------



## Passepartout

shi34 said:


> Hi Jim,
> I am in a similar situation as well. I sent the rescission letter similar to the one above, but without a copy of the signature page. The resort is closeby, so i will try to stop by in person and give another written letter with a copy. I wish there was someone at the hotel address given that can confirm everything needed by procedure. Do you think it would be a good idea to ask for someone at the hotel? Or just send another mail with the letter and the copy of the signature page and promo materials. Hope to hear from you and thanks! Glad I found this resource.


At the cost of getting some copies and mailing another Certified Letter against going to the salesroom and potentially getting hassled, I'd take the post office every time. They'll even do the copies for a quarter a page.

We're glad you found us too.

Jim


----------



## shi34

Passepartout said:


> At the cost of getting some copies and mailing another Certified Letter against going to the salesroom and potentially getting hassled, I'd take the post office every time. They'll even do the copies for a quarter a page.
> 
> We're glad you found us too.
> 
> Jim


Thanks! I have 5 more days on the rescission period so will send out another mail with everything(cancellation letter, promo, copy of the contract page) with proof of delivery. For keeping count here, that saves me $30,000.(about 62,000 total after finishing the loan).
I believe all the three salespeople including the quality officer effectively lied about everything including the cost and vacations i will be getting. The quality officer hasn't reached us or my email I sent yesterday with the letter. Will update again, but the original letter should have reached them today. Hope it works out.

Shiva


----------



## rickandcindy23

Congratulations on rescinding.  I especially despised Orange Lake's sales' pitch, and it was a long time ago.  We vowed to never go through that again.  I feel the same about Westgate.  I cannot imagine being stuck with an ownership of a property that is easy to just get via exchange with virtually any deposit I have.  

There are some great options for buying.


----------



## Kevin Cardozo

I purchased a 50k point timeshare with HIVC. I have read the contract inside and out for rescinding time period of our purchase, but cannot find it. Is it possible for HIVC to deny a rescinding request?


----------



## Passepartout

Kevin Cardozo said:


> I purchased a 50k point timeshare with HIVC. I have read the contract inside and out for rescinding time period of our purchase, but cannot find it. Is it possible for HIVC to deny a rescinding request?


Impossible for them to disallow rescission within the lawful period set by state law. Where did you sign the contract?


----------



## Kevin Cardozo

At orange lake resort in Florida


----------



## Passepartout

Kevin Cardozo said:


> At orange lake resort in Florida


In Florida, you have 10 calendar days to rescind. The instructions are REQUIRED to be in the contract you signed. They just don't have to make it obvious. And they don't.

Absent the instructions, just a simple letter will do. Mail it USPS Certified along with a COPY of the signature page of the contract to the business office (not the resort) and they HAVE TO honor it and process the rescission.

We're glad you found us in time to save 10's of thou$and$.

Jim


----------



## Kevin Cardozo

Ok. Another question. With the holidays and all, my wife and I really didn't sit down and talk about the timeshare till last night. After doing research on rescinding the timeshare and figuring out the number of days we had left to do so, today at midnight would be our last day. So I drafted the letter, sent it out certified via usps. Unfortunately the letter isn't scheduled to get there till Saturday. Are my wife and I in the clear since we sent it out today or are we out of luck?


----------



## Passepartout

The date that matters is the postmark date. You should be all good. Congratulations.


----------



## Kevin Cardozo

Awesome. Thank you for your time.


----------



## silentg

Good luck!


----------



## Mik3leee

Passepartout said:


> It needn't be anything fancy or legalese, just a simple:
> I/We wish to exercise our right to rescind and cancel contract #___________ Dated 5/--/2018.
> Signed ___________ Husband/ _______________ Wife
> 
> You should send a COPY of the signature page for ID purposes.
> Send their promotional materials back by cheapest means and keep the receipt for doing it.
> Send the letter USPS Certified w/return receipt (so you know it's delivered- for your peace of mind- What matters is the postmark) Or by whatever means is spelled out in your contract.
> You don't have to specify any reason you're rescinding, in fact specifying is a very bad idea.
> 
> Glad you found TUG in time.
> 
> Jim


Im sorry but we just send our rescinded letter only by certified mail with return recipt without any signature pages included in the letter. Should that be a problem?


----------



## Passepartout

Mik3leee said:


> Im sorry but we just send our rescinded letter only by certified mail with return recipt without any signature pages included in the letter. Should that be a problem?


I don't know, but you can fix it at the cost of more postage.


----------



## Mik3leee

Passepartout said:


> I don't know, but you can fix it at the cost of more postage.


Thank you! I will do that immediately


----------



## Mik3leee

Passepartout said:


> I don't know, but you can fix it at the cost of more postage.


It says sent it by prepaid United states mail, certified letter should be fine right?


----------



## Passepartout

Mik3leee said:


> It says sent it by prepaid United states mail, certified letter should be fine right?


Certified w/return receipt is what we recommend (not required). That way you know it's been delivered.


----------



## Llorenzo0516

knowledgeiskey18 said:


> All,
> 
> I can't tell you how blessed I am to have found this site. My wife and I just left Holiday Inn's Smoky Mountain Resort where we got a 4 day 3 night stay in there resort after paying $249. Friday 3/9/18, we went to the "2 hour" presentation that turned into 7 HOURS!!! We both went in with the intentions to not buy anything, get our $200 refund and $100 rebate certificate,and leave...BUT after they presented and sold the luxury, vacations once a year and savings, ability to pass down to your kids, etc....we fell into the trap and bought the timeshare. As soon as we left the office, we both felt like we made a TERRIBLE mistake but didn't know how we could get out. We were about to just suck it up and deal with it, but something inside of us told us to keep researching.
> 
> Quickly that night, we read through all of our legal documents searching for a way out (which they gave us as a CD-ROM) and found the section where you would not be penalized or obligated to the purchase agreement if you rescind within the rescission period (our was 10 days). We immediately typed up the rescission letter that night, signed it, and sent it in the mail along with a copy of the purchase agreement, and all of the materials (member book, handouts, and legal documents).
> 
> We sent everything back in a flat book to hold all the material (the Rescission letter on top, followed by a copy of the purchase agreement to verify the contract number, followed by all the material we received) through certified mail. It's expected to arrive on Monday 3/12. In the letter, we requested a full refund and that our intent is to to cancel the contract.
> 
> Is this all we needed to do?


PleSe 


nickdesai1983 said:


> Thanks Jim. I will send the letter with paperwork documents (purchase agreement, loan docs etc..) they provided to us.
> I will let you know status of my cancellation. I hope all goes well. Thanks again.


----------



## Llorenzo0516

Hello what address did you send it to. I cannot find the address to send the letter to. I got a timeshare 4 days ago at holiday inn orange lake resort in Kissimmee Florida. Thanks


----------



## moonstone

Llorenzo0516 said:


> Hello what address did you send it to. I cannot find the address to send the letter to. I got a timeshare 4 days ago at holiday inn orange lake resort in Kissimmee Florida. Thanks



The address must (legally) be in the package of paperwork they gave you -usually near the page that you & the sales person signed (near the back/bottom of the pile?). Look very carefully page by page.  Please follow the rescind instructions exactly and do not go back to the sales office or talk to them on the phone.

Welcome & congratulations on finding TUG in time to save yourself a lot of money!


~Diane


----------



## malcolmkms

My wife and I went through a presentation at Orange Lake Resort in Kissimmee FL on 6 March and bought a package of 70K points for $13,400. A part of us was already questioning if we we're doing the right thing at the signing so much so that my wife actually asked if there was a certain amount of time that we could change our mind, we were told yes 10 days.  Although we we're enjoying our vacation by the 8th of March we had made up our mind that we definitely wanted to rescind, so I started with scouring the contract and found a little blurb in there about the 10 day cancellation period however it didn't say how to cancel and I'm assuming this was intentional so that you would have to contact them to find out how thus giving them an opportunity to resale you.  I went to trusty google and stumbled upon this site followed the instructions on how to rescind and before we boarded our flight on 11 March to come back home we sent our certified letter before even leaving Kissimmee.  They received our certified letter along with all their books and CD rom on 13 March, we also received a call from them that day which we did not answer and on yesterday we received a letter in the mail from them that basically said they we're happy to have had us at their resort and attend their presentation and they regretted that we'd chosen not to keep our package, they hoped that we would choose to visit them in the future.  The second page of the letter was a receipt for our deposit which they had refunded to our credit card on 14 March for our deposit.   We are so happy we found this site, we will continue to get smart and figure out which vacation club works best for us.  Thank you TUG.

Malcolm


----------



## Karen G

malcolmkms said:


> We are so happy we found this site, we will continue to get smart and figure out which vacation club works best for us.  Thank you TUG.
> 
> Malcolm


Congratulations on finding TUG in time, and thanks for letting us know! Now stick around and learn all you can about how to get the most from timeshares, and a lot of other cool stuff!


----------



## Rdsgl

Made an account just to say thank you. I bought in this past Saturday for 60k at $16k at Orange Lake Resorts and will be sending in my rescind letter today thanks to the guidance on this forum. You are life(savings) savers.


----------



## Twiggytoo

Hi. Thanks so much for helping me to rescind my purchase agreement signed 6/14 at Oak N Spuce in the Berkshires, MA. I spent 7 hours at the ‘2 hour’ seminar… I sent my cancelation letter 6/17 after finding this site via Google search and reading this thread. MA law gives 3 business days to rescind. Happy to be free from 50,000 HICV points for $12,500 + $550/a MF . I’m going to check out the resale and rental threads as well. I like the idea of a lovely vacation but I don’t want to be forced to commit to a timeshare when I’m not fully educated.


----------



## LannyPC

Twiggytoo said:


> I’m going to check out the resale and rental threads as well. I like the idea of a lovely vacation but I don’t want to be forced to commit to a timeshare when I’m not fully educated.



An excellent and prudent move.


----------



## Rdsgl

Update: Refund came in! Thanks again.


----------



## Libwhite

TUGBrian said:


> Congrats on finding us in time!
> 
> we are up over 9.2 million dollars in savings for owners who rescinded!


Tug Admin, 
Have you helped anyone who has HICV buyers remorse? I am well past the rescinding window. I have $125,00 points purchased at Orange Lake in May of '19. Recently I was told my home club is in Galveston.


----------



## TUGBrian

there have been plenty of HICV rescissions, unfortunately if you bought in may, that is well outside the legal window to legally cancel your purchase


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

If you're outside of the rescission window, learn to make the most of it. Like visiting any HICV resorts in low-demand times, renting out to recover some costs, etc. If you're going where there are HICV resorts, you can send your points to IHG so you can stay at a Holiday Inn hotel. And the biggest thing to do? Ask and get advice from here!

As a side note, you may be called by a timeshare exit company, wanting to buy or list your resort, or help you get out of it. Hang up on those scams!

TS


----------



## DeeEug

Berserk Flipmoon said:


> We just went through this too.  I NEVER thought I could be talked into signing on the line for a timeshare!  The salesman was SO good.  He played to the fact that we use hotels a lot for our kid's hockey tournaments and made it seem like we'd be able to make those weekends a lot cheaper (if not "free" with our points) AS WELL AS be able to take a week vacation yearly for less than we do now.  Upon further research, that all seemed very unlikely.
> 
> Thankfully we found multiple sites, including this one, to help us rescind.  I found where it said we could in the contract although it was never mentioned, even when we signed the sheet with the rescind information on it.  The form we signed was described to us as a list of documents we would get, and our brains were so over filled with other information that we couldn't really process everything any more.
> 
> We finally figured it all out between visits to Universal and Disney World with the kids and wrote a rescission letter on my phone.  We printed it at one of the Disney hotel's business centers (we had left Orange Lake by now), signed it, made a copy, and were able to find a post office to send it certified mail by the 5th day after signing.  I've checked that we did everything we needed to, included everything we needed to, have the contract number correct, have their address correct, our address correct etc. etc. about 15,000 times because I too am nervous that we will get tripped up by some little detail.  We still have a few days left before our rescind time period runs out and I can't help but feel like I should talk to an attorney to be sure we'll get out of this!!!



What return address did you use for the rescind letter?


----------



## DeeEug

malcolmkms said:


> My wife and I went through a presentation at Orange Lake Resort in Kissimmee FL on 6 March and bought a package of 70K points for $13,400. A part of us was already questioning if we we're doing the right thing at the signing so much so that my wife actually asked if there was a certain amount of time that we could change our mind, we were told yes 10 days.  Although we we're enjoying our vacation by the 8th of March we had made up our mind that we definitely wanted to rescind, so I started with scouring the contract and found a little blurb in there about the 10 day cancellation period however it didn't say how to cancel and I'm assuming this was intentional so that you would have to contact them to find out how thus giving them an opportunity to resale you.  I went to trusty google and stumbled upon this site followed the instructions on how to rescind and before we boarded our flight on 11 March to come back home we sent our certified letter before even leaving Kissimmee.  They received our certified letter along with all their books and CD rom on 13 March, we also received a call from them that day which we did not answer and on yesterday we received a letter in the mail from them that basically said they we're happy to have had us at their resort and attend their presentation and they regretted that we'd chosen not to keep our package, they hoped that we would choose to visit them in the future.  The second page of the letter was a receipt for our deposit which they had refunded to our credit card on 14 March for our deposit.   We are so happy we found this site, we will continue to get smart and figure out which vacation club works best for us.  Thank you TUG.
> 
> Malcolm



What return address did you use? Is it the 9271 S. John Young Pkwy, Orlando, FL 32819?


----------



## Passepartout

DeeEug said:


> What return address did you use? Is it the 9271 S. John Young Pkwy, Orlando, FL 32819?


If your contract shows this as the business office address, it will do. The contract is required to show the address, but they don't have to make it obvious.

Good luck, better to send it to a resort address and have it re-routed than delay beyond the allowable rescission period.

Jim

P.S. the person you quoted and queried hasn't been non TUG since March. Unlikely they'll answer.


----------



## DeeEug

Passepartout said:


> If your contract shows this as the business office address, it will do. The contract is required to show the address, but they don't have to make it obvious.
> 
> Good luck, better to send it to a resort address and have it re-routed than delay beyond the allowable rescission period.
> 
> Jim
> 
> P.S. the person you quoted and queried hasn't been non TUG since March. Unlikely they'll answer.


Thank you for the advice, Jim. I will send it to both addresses to be safe.


----------



## Passepartout

Google maps shows this as Holiday Inn Vacation Club Headquarters at the John Young Parkway address:


----------



## DeeEug

Passepartout said:


> Google maps shows this as Holiday Inn Vacation Club Headquarters at the John Young Parkway address:


That’s great, at least I know the address printed in the contract is a real. Thanks, Jim!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

DeeEug said:


> Thank you for the advice, Jim. I will send it to both addresses to be safe.





Be sure to send it within the allowed timeframe in order to protect you right to rescind.  ALSO, be sure that both you and your spouse sign the rescission if you both signed the initial purchase contract.

Send it via USPS Certified Mail, and retain the copy of the Postmarked Certified Receipt which proves the date that you mailed it.

Be patient;  it may take up to 45 days for refund or cancellation.

Smart move on your part and welcome to TUG.  Do consider becoming a member.




.


----------



## Grammarhero

DeeEug said:


> Thank you for the advice, Jim. I will send it to both addresses to be safe.


We are guessing that you bought in Florida?  If so, I believe Florida allows 10 days to rescind.  Mind sharing how much rescission would save you?


----------



## DeeEug

It would save my husband and I $8600.


----------



## DeeEug

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Be sure to send it within the allowed timeframe in order to protect you right to rescind.  ALSO, be sure that both you and your spouse sign the rescission if you both signed the initial purchase contract.
> 
> Send it via USPS Certified Mail, and retain the copy of the Postmarked Certified Receipt which proves the date that you mailed it.
> 
> Be patient;  it may take up to 45 days for refund or cancellation.
> 
> Smart move on your part and welcome to TUG.  Do consider becoming a member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is the best forum ever!  Thank you TimeTraveler and every member here. I just sent all my required documents and made sure we both signed and dated our rescind letter.  It’s just the matter of waiting for the final say on their  part.


----------



## MrHotTub

Thank you all for the information provided about canceling the contract.  My wife and I signed our contact yesterday (1/7/20) and have already written our cancellation letter.  We had met with Kevin at Orange Lake in Kissimmee, Fl.  He was not pushy at all. We did not feel pressured, but the picture was painted beautifully.  It seemed like such a great deal considering the amount of money we spend yearly on trips as it is.   My sale cost was 60k points for $13,900 before all the other junk added to the final cost.  I am happy to have found this forum.  I look forward to learning more about how all this work, and how to find better deals.  Thanks


----------



## CPNY

MrHotTub said:


> Thank you all for the information provided about canceling the contract.  My wife and I signed our contact yesterday (1/7/20) and have already written our cancellation letter.  We had met with Kevin at Orange Lake in Kissimmee, Fl.  He was not pushy at all. We did not feel pressured, but the picture was painted beautifully.  It seemed like such a great deal considering the amount of money we spend yearly on trips as it is.   My sale cost was 60k points for $13,900 before all the other junk added to the final cost.  I am happy to have found this forum.  I look forward to learning more about how all this work, and how to find better deals.  Thanks


Buy resale and search for a system with resorts and locations you want to go.


----------



## LannyPC

MrHotTub said:


> We had met with Kevin at Orange Lake in Kissimmee, Fl.  He was not pushy at all. We did not feel pressured, but the picture was painted beautifully.  It seemed like such a great deal considering the amount of money we spend yearly on trips as it is.



We used to own there.  Yes it is a nice resort last we went there.  However, if you do like the idea of staying there when you visit Central FL, I would suggest renting from current owners.  You can probably rent there for less than what the owners pay in MFs.  If you can travel there within 45 days' notice, try advertising in TUG's last Minute Rental forum where owners can charge you no more than $800 per week.  AFAIK, that's somewhat less than the MFs there.

Renting also allows you to "try before you buy".  That way, you can see if owning a TS would be right for you.


----------

